# 1997 MTD Yard Machine mower



## Yardman

Hello everyone!

I have a problem with my 1997 MTD Yard Machine, 18 hp, 7 speed, 46 inch cutting deck (nothing special or fantastic, basic ordinary riding mower) and am hoping that just maybe I can get some answers from here.

First off the 46 inch cutting deck is unleveled (no not the blades, the deck itself) imagine sitting on the deck and the left side/blade is lower than the right side.
I've tried rasing it by unhooking and adjusting the large J shaped screw type bolt that allows for adjustment but still the deck is unleveled?

Secondly, there are two springs that at attached from the rear of the mower, one (longer) extends to the deck and well the other apparently has broken off? from it's attachment but I can't seem to find what location on the deck that it was supposed to be attached to? Both springs are attached to the same bolts on the rear of the mower leading to the deck.

I know that this sounds vague but that is the best way I can describe this? I looked at the service manual for my particular year/model MTD Yard Machine but it is not specific as to where each of these springs lead too?

Anyway if you can help me out I'd be very grateful and appreciative!

Thanks for your time and response.


----------



## HarveyW

Hello Yardman,

Welcome to the forum.

Do an internet search for "How To Level the Deck on a MTD Lawn Mower" and you will find a U-tube presentation, hopefully your mower is similar to that presented. Your operator's manual should also cover this subject. You can download a manual from MTD's website.

If you cannot find the spring attachment point, it may be broken off?? Look for a rusted place where it was originally. You can probably make a spring mount. Also, you can go to a mower shop and see if they can show you where the spring attaches.

Hopefully, someone here has better knowledge and can chime in here.


----------



## Yardman

First off, thank you for your reply!

Well the fact is I had already search the web/internet/ on my particular problem but no such luck. Also checked YouTube and yes there some videos on this subject (just not for my particular year model riding mower) but just the basics on how to level the deck by adjusting the pins, adjustment j screws, slot holes, etc. but mine are fine no problems there. 
The deck leans to the left and I noticed that a spring is broken off (it's noticeable) but could not locate where exactly it is supposed to attach (to either the deck or ? ). I looked at the parts breakdown on the service manual but it is vague and really does not show exactly where that spring is supposed to attach.

This is why I was asking here to see if anyone may know or has had this particular problem before.

As I mentioned earlier, the problem of the deck leaning to one side really has nothing to do with the adjustments of the height of the deck. It appears as though it has to do with that particular broken spring and something else that it was attached to it that may have falling off?

Thing is, is that the other end of that particular spring is attached (bolted) to the same point of another spring at the rear right side of the rear, though this spring is fine, no problems.


----------



## Yardman

Alright, just a quick update here.

I was able to solve one of the two problems that I have on my riding mower.
I was able to find out exactly what spring and where it connects to on the deck.
From the Service Manual the spring is known as the "EXT. SPRING .788 O.D.x 15.5" which intern connects to the "DECK BRAKE BRACKET ASSEMBLY" which is located on the deck (of course). I am going to order the part tomorrow from MTD PARTS ($4.33 total with shipping just over $8.00 bucks).

Now the only other problem that I have is the actual deck leaning too much to one side (left side) and still have not found out as to why this is happening?

So if there is anyone here on the forum that can help me out I'd be very grateful to you!

Thanks for taking the time to read (and hopefully respond ?).


----------



## FredM

couple of photos would be good, sure help to see what the problem is, are all the spindle housings bolted to under the deck or on top of the deck ?, maybe one above and one below, have to ask that seeing that you can't level the deck with the adjusting hangers.

Is the deck left hand side heavy and the right hand side floats on the hangers ?.


----------



## WillemT

Just a quick reply.
I also have a 46"cutting deck and also noted that it hangs a bit low on the left side when the deck is raised. Have you tried cutting with it to see if you can see a difference in cutting height?

What's the model number on your tractor just for interest sake?


----------



## Yardman

FredM said:


> couple of photos would be good, sure help to see what the problem is, are all the spindle housings bolted to under the deck or on top of the deck ?, maybe one above and one below, have to ask that seeing that you can't level the deck with the adjusting hangers.
> 
> Is the deck left hand side heavy and the right hand side floats on the hangers ?.


Yes you are right about possibly posting some photos, I'll see what I can do. 
From what I can see, it appears as though all the connections, bolts, etc. are there and attached (though currently at work) but I'll double check when I get home later this evening (time allowed).

Sitting on the riding mower, the left side of the deck leans closer to the ground than the right side.

Again, I checked the Service Manual for my particular model but the pictures that it shows are vague so I'm just been studying then when I have the time, trying to figure this problem out.


----------



## Yardman

WillemT said:


> Just a quick reply.
> I also have a 46"cutting deck and also noted that it hangs a bit low on the left side when the deck is raised. Have you tried cutting with it to see if you can see a difference in cutting height?
> 
> What's the model number on your tractor just for interest sake?


The model number for my MTD Yard Machine is: 13AQ670H088

It is was built on June 4, 1997 (according to the serial number that it has and following what the MTD website says on identifying it).

My particular MTD riding mower has the "H" style deck and falls in the 660-679 (670) either style 5 or 7 catagory (I.A.W. the Service Manual)?

Folks my apologies for my previous post being so vague. Yes I should have been more specific and provided some sort of pictures, etc.

Though "thanks y'all" for your assistance!


----------



## Yardman

edro: another update.......


Well it appears as though I've solved (or found ) what caused both problems that I am encountering with my old 1997 MTD Yard Machine lawn mower.

The broken spring attached from the rear axle to the deck's brake bracket is broken as you can see in the pictures below.

As for the deck itself leaning towards the left well there are crack's  starting to develop on the hinged portion of the deck that attaches to the upper body of the lawn mower (best that I can describe it) as you can see from the pictures below. This is causing the deck to lean more to the left side and is noticeable on the lawn after cutting it.

The broken spring is not a problem. I can fix it by simply buying and replacing it (which has been already purchased and is currently in shipment status).

As for the crack's on the deck's hinges  well yes those can be fixed by welding but two things, first I don't have a welder and I don't know how to weld.

So I can fix the spring problem but I guess I have to ask myself if it's actually worth paying for to have it welded?....or pay for another deck?.....or has it come to that time where I have to start thinking about purchasing a new riding lawn mower? :fineprint (maybe buy a used one?....nah, that's just not in it for me to do, I'd rather just use that same money towards purchasing a new one).

edro:


----------



## FredM

shame you are over the pond, I would have that fixed in no time flat, you can see by the bird **** welding why the deck has dropped and the hanger hasn't been hammered back in place before that welding attempt took place, that would be an easy fix and I am sure a lot cheaper than buying new, the deck looks very solid with no signs of rust eating through it.

Should you decide to have this repaired, the curved section of the hanger that follows the deck curve, I would also have this welded to the deck and this would minimize the twist and flexing from how the hanger is attached to the deck now, your 2nd last photo shows what I mean.

you would only need to remove the plastic idler pulley close to that fatigue crack before welding, anyway this is your choice.


----------



## Yardman

Good'day Mate!

Fred (Sir) thank you so much for your diagnosis and helpful info! 

Yes it could be repaired as you mentioned but I think that my MTD Yard Machine has gone as far as it will go for me. I've definitely gotten my $$$ worth out of it (back in 1997 paid a little over $1200.00 for it) but now with crack's in the deck and no telling what else may pop up for fixing this riding mower is definitely showing it's age. 

I've had this riding mower, purchased brand new from the store since late June of 1997 (believe it or not), ever since we moved out to the country that our house sits on a little over an acre of land. So I needed a riding mower, definitely was not going to cut the lawn that was on an acre using a push behind lawn mower! 

Anyway, I've kept this MTD Yard Machine going ever since then up until now. Keeping up on it's maintance, oil changes, spark plug changes, fuel filter changes, engine filter changes and of course using Briggs & Stratton Fresh Fuel Start each and everytime I fill up the gas tank. I have a yearly maintance ritual done every spring time so that it would be ready for the following summer leading into the fall and winter months ahead. That's just me. That's the way I am. I had to because I'm the type of individual that tries to keep what I've purchased for as long as I can make it last until either it or I can't go forward anymore and this applies to just about everything I buy (vehicles, washer & dry'ers, etc., etc.).

Again, thank you (Mate) Fred very, very much for your assistance. Though I wish you were close by I'd like to see how exactly you'd fix this problem on my MTD riding mower!


----------



## FredM

Thank you, I didn't realize that you had the mower from new so my remark about the welding might have been out of place.

I am of the same ilk, I am a retired motor mechanic, plant operator and what else, I used to own a MTD 18HP Yard Machine late 90's, which was a good machine with one main problem, and that was the Bendix drive sticking in the neutral position when you needed to mow, became annoying even after removing the starter and checking out the bendix drive and shaft, I ended up buying a new JD L120 I think, this had a three spindle cutting deck and a 22HP Briggs vertical shaft Vee engine, sold that 5 years ago and bought a Dixon 46" Zero turn with the same type Briggs engine, and that was the best investment I have ever made, I have 3 acres and the Dixon has cut hours off my mowing time, and just recently I got hold of a Kubota B2400 with FEL, mid mount mower, slasher and a post holer plus a single tyne ripper.

Back to you, from what I can see of your rider, this looks good for the age, so this is a credit to you with your servicing schedule.

Regards

Fred


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Having it welded shouldn't cost too much. Poor welding job finally failed. Well worth the cost to repair.


----------

